Ask HN:I've been forced to move to the new gmail,is it really slow for you too? - ttty
======
thiago_fm
Yeah, try to switch to classic.

Everything is too big. The typography fucking sucks. Google has no taste

~~~
nextos
What is more, I think it's buggy. It fails to load some icons when I run it
from Firefox.

I'm annoyed at how irrational and badly managed some products of Google are.
For example, they had a great standards-compliant chat, Google Talk, and they
turned it into the mess Hangouts is. Not happy with that, they built the
competing Duo and Allo.

------
niko001
Even when ignoring the clunky UI, asynchronous background calls are much
slower than in the old version. In almost 80% of cases, I now get a browser
alert ("Are you sure you want to navigate away? Changes will be lost") when
trying to close the tab a few seconds after performing an action (e.g.
starring a message, mark as read). This never happened before and it's super
annoying.

~~~
O_H_E
Yeah, can confirm that

------
MilnerRoute
It infuriates me when they make me watch that little cartoon Gmail logo while
I'm waiting for my inbox to appear...

------
thorin
I was forced to go to the new UI, everything looked too big on my desktop
monitor. There was an option in the settings to revert to classic so I picked
that. Back to normal. No incentive for me to change it.

------
karn09
It takes almost a minute to completely load in the latest Firefox Developer
edition. Still very slow when done. In Chrome it works decently well, but
still slower than Inbox and old Gmail.

I almost feel like I'm being forced to use Chrome if I wanted to see the new
design.

------
JamesAdir
Super slow here too. switched back to classic until they force me too. Really
can't understand google on this. They hurt the product so badly and it create
an opportunity for customers to consider leaving.

~~~
ttty
My original gmail was already slow, this is soo slow. How can I change back to
the original one?

------
DanBC
Yes, it's painfully slow.

Slow enough that it's making me think of just moving to a real client.

------
O_H_E
If feels like molasses, not sure where was Google QA team.

------
laksmanv
its super slow for the "Tasks" feature

